# 3 arrested in Wareham home invasion



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

WAREHAM — Three youths invaded a Cranberry Highway home Thursday evening, armed with a baseball bat and a silver blade, police said. 
Police later caught three suspects nearby in Bourne. Christopher Pina, 17, of 6 Williston Ave., Buzzards Bay, and two male juveniles, one from Buzzards Bay and the other from East Falmouth, were arrested and charged with armed assault in a dwelling, armed robbery while masked and home invasion, police said. 
They allegedly entered 3221 Cranberry Highway before 7 p.m., wearing blue bandanas that covered their mouths and noses. One was armed with a baseball bat and another with some type of silver blade. A 42-year-old woman and her 17-year-old daughter were home at the time, police said. 
The suspects allegedly demanded Oxycotin, which the victims did not have. 
They took three empty prescription bottles from the night stand, a cell phone and $6. They also ripped the phone out of the wall. 
While Wareham officers were investigating the incident, Bourne police reported three or four white males dressed in dark clothing running across the bypass in their town. The victims identified the suspects, police said. 
Officers Ralph Scichilone and Michael Phinney first responded to the incident. Sgt. John A. Walcek and Detective William DeSilva assisted in the investigation.


----------

